# Pull string assembly help



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Yesterday I broke the pull string on my 1978 Driftbreaker. I installed a new pull rope and can't figure out the center part of the assembly. Looks like two cams that would grab onto the crank?? How are these supposed to work?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

When you pull the rope out those 2 fingers fly out and Grab two slots or mounds on the inside of the starter cup mounted to your flywheel


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I figured it out. When I centered the middle metal part, it seemed to help a little.


----------

